# bed sharing in winter-what about your blankets?



## jessejo28 (Sep 18, 2008)

OK another question. My DH and DS and I all sleep in our cal king bed, with DS in middle of us. I put him on a bassinet pad in case of leaks and it kinda give him his own domain. This works great for us as we always have had a neutral zone between us even before we had DS. We currently use a sheet which goes over DH, makes a U to go below DS feet and then back up to cover me. Thinking ahead to winter, how do we do this with comforter? I am worried about the smothering risk. We don;t have a co-sleeper and I like having him in our bed. DH is 6'3 and so he can;t scoot down in bed much. What creative ideas have parents used?

Enjoying the attchment parenting life, Jessica


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Dh and I can't share blankets







, but I always put the baby in a sleep sack or warm pjs and laid her on top of my quilt.


----------



## HidaShara (Jan 7, 2008)

I posted about this just last week.









I am wearing my comforter "around" DD. We have a king-sized comforter on our queen-sized bed, so there's a lot of extra blanket. DH and I can pull both of our edges up and it still leaves enough fabric to keep the comforter low - around DD's knees - in the middle of the bed. DD herself wears sleepers and bags, and the sheet.

She's also perfectly capable of scooting, rolling and lifting her head, so I'm not too worried about her getting caught under a blanket and unable to breathe. :/


----------



## jessejo28 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I might have to get a bigger comforter!


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

DH and I have our own set of blankets and DD sleeps between us. Last winter our bed looked pretty strange because I like to sleep under a feather duvet and DH prefers woolen blankets. DD rolled between the two of us. I think we'll do the same thing this year as well.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

the way we did it last winter was to pull the covers up over me and dh, then lay dd on top of them and give her her own blanket. it actually worked well, and we didn't get our covers kicked off of us







.


----------



## CarricksMom (Feb 15, 2007)

DH and I each have our own blanket. DS sleeps in a sleep sack - he always kicks off covers!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Dh and I have used our own blankets since ds1 was born.


----------

